
Learn a little jq, Awk and sed - mooreds
https://letterstoanewdeveloper.com/2019/07/29/learn-a-little-jq-awk-and-sed/
======
envolt
When I first saw someone using zsh (omz), I was awe-struck.

Same thing happens to the person sitting next to me when I pipe an output to
jq.

------
magoon
however, I find jq not so friendly piping its output to other programs.

~~~
addicted
I recently wrote a fairly useful script and the key for me was to construct
strings using jq, which were then parseable by stuff it was streamed to.

[https://stedolan.github.io/jq/manual/#example13](https://stedolan.github.io/jq/manual/#example13)

Basicalky, I converted each JSON object passed in into a bunch of delimiter
separated lines.

~~~
mooreds
Link doesn't work for me, but that sounds like a great example!

------
sullyj3
why would I use sed over vim for regex replacements? in nvim I can

    
    
      set inccommand
    

and see whether I've gotten my line noise right as I go.

